# first pumilio tadpoles in bromeliads!



## tahir tareen (Dec 17, 2009)

greetings all! 
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
These are the first eggs and tadpoles i've noticed from this pair of 'Cristobal' pumilio i got last september. this morning i noticed a tadpole swim away from me as i was flushing bromeliad cups. I first noticed five eggs deposited right in front of the tank on a brom leaf in a perfect spot for me to watch them grow, then four tadpoles one of which rotted while developing. A few mornings ago i didnt see the tadpoles and looked around the tank, to my delight there she was with one on her back!

My plan is to flush the all the broms every other day with my misting bottle because i dont know where the other two tadpoles are, or if they even got deposited. I plan on creating more leaf litter in this tank and removing the adults after the youngin's morph out. this is my first pair of dart frogs to breed for me!

Any tips on or advice from the community is appreciated...


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Awesome! Great achievement. 
Isnt it the males though that transport or is that different with pums?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

deboardfam said:


> Awesome! Great achievement.
> Isnt it the males though that transport or is that different with pums?


The females usually transport tadpoles in obligate egg feeders, like pumilio. Males do the transporting in most other types of dart frogs, though.
Congrats on the tadpoles, good luck and hopefully in a couple of months you will have a few little surprises in your tank.
Bryan

*Edit*- Why do you want to move the adults out after the froglets morph out? I wouldn't suggest this because chances are they may have other tadpoles they are rearing that you may not know about, and you wouldn't want to lose those. This is why it's so important to have a larger tank for pumilio, with lots of leaf litter to support a healthy population of microfauna (i.e. springtails) so the little froglets can eat on their own. I move the froglets out when they can eat fruit flies easily.


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Awesome... learned something new. I have not ventured into the pumilio world yet. I think i am just about there though.


----------



## tahir tareen (Dec 17, 2009)

good point bryan, ill leave the adults in then. They are in a ten gallon though, and i have a ~30 gal tank that mostly set-up i want to move them into... should i just leave it for now?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I would leave them, and try to move them into the 30 gallon at a time when they probably aren't caring for tadpoles (like right after these tads pop front legs, and before the adults lay another clutch) if you want to give them more space. I think 30 gallons will be much better for them, and make rearing froglets a lot easier.
Good luck,
Bryan


----------



## tahir tareen (Dec 17, 2009)

well i had lost hope in these froglets because i couldn't find them developing in any of the brom cups, but i was delighted this morning to find some little ones hopping around. This one is sluggish, ill be keeping a close eye on it next few days.
[/ATTACH] Other one is all red and seems healthy. One more could possibly be in there somewhere too.

Question: are newly morphed froglets that are fresh out of the water generally active right away? I have concern for the one not moving.


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

Don't know about your Pums but my Azureus froglets will often stay in one place for a couple of days. It worries me but appears to be pretty normal. I like to make sure that there is some easy to reach food available.


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

Puma normally just hangout in one are when they are young. I would leave the froglets in with the parents for a couple months at least I find froglets tend to do better when left alone for awhile.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

tahir tareen said:


> Question: are newly morphed froglets that are fresh out of the water generally active right away? I have concern for the one not moving.


i had a froglet sit on the brom leaf just chilling for two days and slowly made its way down to the floor, its doing great now, only see it for a split sec and then it does a sideways hop and gone into leaf litter


----------



## tahir tareen (Dec 17, 2009)

The less active one made it down to the floor and is moving a little, its posture is what had me worried, but i can understand how a newly emerged froglet might need some time to adjust to its new world. I sprinkled in more springtails in front of it. The other was doing laps around the tank this morning it was so active, i wonder when it came out of the water because it looks just like a miniature adult.

Its really cool to see such variation in offspring, the adults are mostly orange-red with some blue legs/feet. One baby is all red/orange and the other has all blue front and back legs!

im excited for more eggs since the male has been nonstop calling and courting for some time now.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

My pum froglets did stay in one place for a few days after morphing.


----------



## tahir tareen (Dec 17, 2009)

I haven't seen the one for a few days, but the other appears healthy and happy


----------

